#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 一隻漂亮的狼啊

## tyrael

這只狼真是相當漂亮,相當萌呢,大家覺得呢

順便說一句,這只不是狗這只不是狗這只不是狗..............

----------


## 狼王白牙

這是[spacer]  http://www.dabaoku.com/sucai/dongwu/lang/

狼素材圖片  [spacer]中混的哈士奇

那個圖庫上面也有混一些狐狸之類的犬科動物

----------


## tyrael

不...不是吧,怪不得我越看越像某雪橇犬的說......

不好意思啊,在下只能orz了.....  :Embarassed:  

不過真想養一只啊

----------


## 满月狼嗥

他。。他。。他是。。他是
我的最愛！！！！！
哈士奇~~~~~
好想要哦！！！

----------


## 鵺影

看那毛色就知道是哈哈囉~  :onion_58:  

在下家裡的哈哈,
毛色跟樓主的圖是同樣的(臉上是一般常見的火字型),
不過眼睛的顏色...

當初哈寶寶時期眼睛也是那麼藍,
可是長大後就黑了許多,
沒有上圖那麼湛藍到像會把人吸進去一樣...  :onion_07:  

台灣哈士奇家族網
http://www.husky.com.tw/

----------


## 胡狼烏加

最後變成討論狗狗了....  :Laughing:  
不過這隻哈士奇的野性好像比較大的樣子，平常看到的哈士奇都笑咪咪(?)的。
而且毛色比較分明，不像這隻的顏色雜雜的，很漂亮~~

----------


## 孤獨之狼

萌到爆掉啦!!!!

小哈!!抱一個!!

藍色的眼睛好讚!!

小哈我愛你!!

----------


## 小步

這應該是哈士奇!!

額頭上 有兩白球 可以證明她是哈士奇!!

@@如果硬說狼 應該是混種的吧

在遙遠的北方，

人會把母哈士奇或雪敲犬綁在外頭，希望能跟公狼XX，生下混種寶寶@@"

哈士奇本來就很聰明，再加上狼腦袋，= =+ 呵呵~讚!!

(來源是某圖書館XD")

----------


## 寒燒

那雙眼眸，藍眼睛，好吸引人家的目光，嘴巴稍微有點微笑




> 人會把母哈士奇或雪敲犬綁在外頭，希望能跟公狼XX，生下混種寶寶@@" 
> 哈士奇本來就很聰明，再加上狼腦袋，= =+ 呵呵~讚!!


有哇！《白牙》那本書的主人翁白牙，就是一隻野狼與被人類馴服過的狗所生的後代，在種種險惡的環境裡奮鬥求生

----------


## 笨狗~~

哈士奇真的好漂亮ˊˇˋ~
特別是藍色的眼睛~
聽說有綠色的...不過目前還沒看過
可能是被騙了ˊˇˋ

毛茸茸的狗狗摸起來比較舒服~
相較之下
笨狗就不是很喜歡吉娃娃跟鬥牛犬了...(汗)
(愛好者請見諒QQ...)

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

雖然每次看到有人牽著哈哈去散步都會很羨慕..

不過在台灣這種亞熱帶的國家養北方的狗
真的是一種虐待...

(冒犯飼養者請見諒)

----------


## 幻滅之犬

他的眼睛好漂亮喔
好想養喔

等我搬出去之後
我一定要養一隻

----------


## 許狼中將

這隻的確是〝哈士奇〞，從牠的眼睛便可輕易看出！
牠也不太像一般的哈士奇，都笑笑的，他看起來真的比較像”狼〞！
我也很希望我自己也能擁有一隻！但我家的人大概都不會答應吧！因為我媽不喜歡狗！最重要的因素應該還是價錢的問題吧！因為好像很貴的樣子！
我之所以喜歡哈士奇是因為他長的很像狼！我沒有辦法擁有一隻真實狼，所以我只好寄託在牠身上！
老實說，一看到這張照片我就很想去衝去抱抱牠！摸摸牠！

----------


## 殘夜

哇~
真是萌~到爆 :onion_30: 
我愛死藍眼睛哈士奇了~ :onion_42:  
歐~連心都給他嚕
不過毛色是銀色的話~
我就完全敗在牠的魅力之下了  :onion_19:

----------


## Rise

我最喜歡的就是他的眼睛!! 藍色的耶!!
毛髮也很美下 !! 真想帶回家

----------

